# Sheyenne National Grassland



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

We're finally heading your way Friday afternoon for a much-anticipated week in Nodak. Been counting the days! I was wondering why I haven't seen anything regarding Sheyenne National Grassland in Ransom/Richland counties. We'll be coming into ND from the southeast and thought about hunting there. Is it worth the stop? We love to chase the sharpies and huns!

Thanks to all that have provided valuable information about ND. I know we're going to have a great time. We'll do our best to leave everything at least as good as it was when we got there. See you boys this weekend!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I haven't hunted for grouse or huns down there in a couple years so I can't say for myself...but if you're driving all that way your best bet would be the hills west of Jamestown.

My .02 - good luck.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Not sure where your SE is. Our SE was shockingly devoid of grouse. We did a Sept trip and if not for the doves, it would have been a wasted trip. We avergaed 6 guys - with some coming, some going. Never more than 5 birds a day, sometimes one or two. And this is over pointing dogs that have field trial championships coming out of thier WAZOO. The year before there were piles of birds at the end of the day. I dont know if this was a local phenomenom, or the whole SE but it was almost scary. Your time might be better spent heading to the grasslands.

On the topic of Huns -we saw a few but man- a late hatch. Amazed that some could fly with the sorry plumage. Worried what the BIG SNOW did to those little suckers.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Pay close attention to the Proclamation on Sharp tails and the area closed to hunting them. Sharps are off limits in the Sheyenne Grasslands except with a lottery permit that allows you to shoot a sharp or Prairie Chicken and that season has passed. Huns and ditch chickens are OK, but make sure you know where you are at to avoid a costly mistake.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. We hadn't necessarily planned to stop there but I was curious, especially with "grasslands" in the name. Some of the best action we've seen over the years in SD has been on the Ft. Pierre National Grasslands. We'll just drive on by!

Dean


----------

